# Re-new a Nicad battery.



## Lizard (Jul 15, 2009)

How do I go about renewing a Bosch 18 volt nicad battery that won't take a charge?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Try putting in the freezer overnight. Let it thaw out completely and put it on the charger. You'll get a little more life out of it but it's almost time to put a fork in it.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

http://ysuusy.com/easybatteryfix.html

Haven't had time to try it out myself, yet, but it makes more sense than some of the other things I've seen.


----------



## Lizard (Jul 15, 2009)

ratherbefishin' said:


> http://ysuusy.com/easybatteryfix.html
> 
> Haven't had time to try it out myself, yet, but it makes more sense than some of the other things I've seen.


 

Thanks so much I really appreciate the information.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

that method does work


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks ratherbe, I'm gonna try that on an old ryobi battery.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

The method is only a temporary measure. If you need to do this, then the battery is on it's way out.

You will probably find the battery runs down quicker than others, and if nor recharged within a month to 6 weeks, will need re-zapping. Each time you zap it, it will get harder and harder to revive.

I nursed one along for 18 months this way. It was an old battery that I could not get a replacement for, and it didn't seem worth paying to get it re-built. In the end it seemed like too much work; after all, cordless tools are supposed to be convienient. I still have the battery, but I have now declared it dead! I might try re-building it myself someday.

Save yourself the hassle and go get a couple of new Ryobi batteries.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to get my hand slapped again by a moderator, but here I go. Lizard, and others, I am not affiliated nor connected with this company in any manner, I use them and have been satisfied with them to the tune of now nine (9) DeWalt batteries now for my business. The cost of new batteries is getting like everything else, higher and higher. I had two of my DeWalt 18v XRP batteries rebuilt by Primecell in Pennsylvania a few years back. Google them. I was well pleased with the batteries I got back, they had more power and have lasted longer for sure. I own nine (9) DeWalts and two (2) B&D Firestorm, with the Firestorm being quite old. The Firestorm are out to them now for rebuild, all nine (9) of the DeWalts have been rebuilt by them. The Firestorms went out last week and the pricing was $46 each for the rebuild, which will be from the 1200 aHr rating to 2400 aHr rating, which is certainly stronger. There is usually a three week turn-around time. I share this information because I am satisfied with this company, their work, and pricing. My 2¢ worth on this, David :yes:


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

$46 seems high for a battery. No flames please ..... I know the latest Li are well above that from any manufacturer. I'm talking about NiCds. Look at any manufacturer's specials and you can get 2 batteries, charger plus tool (often 2) for $199, and mostly they are Li batteries.

I do not have any firestorm cordless tools (I have one of their routers). I remember seeing the 18v batteries for $10 in Lowes during a Thanksgiving/Christmas special. Nearly picked up 2 of them + a bag for $10 last year; thought about using the sub-C cells to rebuild other batteries, but didn't get them in the end. Watch Lowes sales and clearance for Firestorm deals.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Highlander said:


> Look at any manufacturer's specials and you can get 2 batteries, charger plus tool (often 2) for $199, and mostly they are Li batteries.


Agreed 

I have a Skil set of a variety of tools - the batteries died. It was serveral dollars cheaper to buy a kit of a drill with two batteries and a charger than to buy just the two batteries standalone. And this way I now have two chargers.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Highlander, and vssheetz, you are both correct in that specials on batteries can be found at certain times for less than the $46 I am paying for rebuild. BUT, I have looked into these batteries at Lowe's, and Home Depot and they are all the 1200 aHr batteries. The ones I get back are the 2400 aHr batteries. The first set I got back, I compared them to some currently owned 1200 aHr batteries and there literally was no comparison. The 2400 aHr batteries are so much stronger and have much longer life span. That's why I send them out for rebuild. There is nothing wrong with those off-the-shelf 18v batteries, they just are not as strong nor do they have equal run time. Thanks, David


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, apples and oranges, when you go from 1.2 Ah to 2.4 Ah. That's a good price. Last time I bought some 2.1 Ah sub Cs with solder tabs they were about 3$ each on sale, and an 18v battery pack has 15 of those little puppies. It adds up quick.


----------



## gtortuga (Nov 18, 2011)

*How to renew a Nicad battery pack*

I have done this many times (5) or more and it has worked every time. 
Take your ni-cad (only) battery pack and determine polarity of each contact surface. 

Then, (I use a 12v car battery charger as a hi voltage DC device) using the same polarity + to + and - to -, briefly touch (1 second at a time) both contact surfaces of your battery pack. It will spark a little. 

That's it! Simple and effective. Your battery pack should show good voltage and hold a charge now. 

Note; some battery packs are too far gone to be revived by this method but it works most of the time. Cheap too! You have just burned off the small crystalline connections that have formed inside your ni-cad battery that had effectively shorted it out. Burning off these "dendrites" revives your battery.
GTORTUGA:thumbsup:


----------

